# Blood when sneezing



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I currently have cold and whenever I sneeze, a little blood (spots of it) comes out with the phlegm. This has never happened to me before. So I was just wondering if this is normal and what causes it? Has anyone experienced this? Should I panic?


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Make a doctor's appointment ASAP. I have no idea what would cause that, but it isn't normal and it sounds serious. It may not be a huge problem now, but take care of it before it grows into a bigger issue. Whatever is causing the blood in your phlegm, I hope it's minor and treatable.


----------



## AdamChem (Jul 2, 2012)

Perhaps I'm missing something - when I have a bad cold, it's not at all unusual for what you described to happen. In contrast to the other reply, I'd say ignore it unless any harm is being done.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Considering the vessels in your nostril swell, it stands to reason that there would be potential for some bleeding.

I think you're fine. I would be more worried if the blood was coughed up, as there would be a chance it was coming from your lungs then.

But as always, doctor should have the final say.
If I had final say, I'd just rec some rest


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I get blood in my phlegm esp after coughing hard. There are many blood vessels in the throat and the nose. Probably nothing to worry about if it is a small amount of blood.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I sort of panicked initially. But I guess there's nothing to worry about. I'm going to see the doctor anyway, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## bethpayne (Oct 23, 2012)

Rather than trying any homemade treatment even I would suggest to visit the doctor. And it is not at all a big issue, you just need to take some precautions, that's it.


----------



## bethpayne (Oct 23, 2012)

Rather than trying any homemade treatment even I would suggest to visit the doctor. And it is not at all a big issue, you just need to take some precautions, that's it.

bomb twist


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I wouldn't bother to go to the doctor for this.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think your nose is probably dry from the infection. I'd suggest nasal spray.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, is it really that common? My bad. Ignore my previous post. It's something I'd get myself all worked up over so I wrongfully spread the panic. Generalized Anxiety Disorder.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Hey, don't worry about it. I've gotten worked up over stuff like that before, too.

My nose tends to bleed when the weather is dry. I had chronic nosebleeds when I was 13-14, because my nose was so dry at that moment.


----------

